# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Linkussa Linzissä (onnettomuus)

## Albert

Linz 9.01.2009: http://www.picturenews.at/nwsIndex.p...wsView&nId=142
Traktori törmäsi vaunun kylkeen etuoven kohdalle kuvissa näkyvin seurauksin.
Uudehkon vaunun romutus mahdollisesti edessä. Korjauskustannukset voivat olla uuden vaunun hintaluokkaa!

----------

